# Solved: desert combat final 0.8 crashes when loading map



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

hey everyone, i decided to buy battlefield 1942 and get the desert combat mod onto it, but it crashes every time I try to load a map. It get's about 1/4 of the way then just goes to the desktop. I thought maybe it was that my graphics card drivers were out of date since they were the ones that came from the box so i got the latest catalyst drivers but that didnt help.

Ive tried reinstalling the game but that didnt help either. Another thing too, instead of the map's background image, it just shows a gray screen while loading the map. The regular 1942 works fine. I even have BFV on there and it has no issues at all. Any help would be great!


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

nvmd, sorry, i didnt install the 0.7 version first...should have read the fine print on file planet... sorry for putting a senseless thread on the site lol


----------

